# Other Pets > Dogs >  Ear cropping pics!

## rebel750

My new boy had his ears cropped. He had his stitches taken out 2 weks ago and was taped up. I unwrapped them to clean and give him a bath and was quite impressed so far after just one taping.

Just after surgery with a bandage on his head...


Bandage removed and stitches showing...


Stiches removed and first taping...


Here he is Just after untaping...


Lily is 2.5yrs old. Zeus is almost 16wks. His paws are already bigger than hers...

[/B]

----------


## dembonez

:Sad:  :Surprised:   :Weirdface:

----------

_Pandora_ (03-03-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

NICE!

I'd love one of them, just dont have the room at this time :Sad:

----------


## sekaiNdobes

They actually don't look too bad!   :Smile:   Whoever did them knew to clean up the base of the ear, which is nice.  Looks like they're going to stand fairly easily - I see a pocket forming on the right ear but as long as you're sure to stretch the ear up when you retape it shouldn't be a problem at all.

----------


## rebel750

> They actually don't look too bad!    Whoever did them knew to clean up the base of the ear, which is nice.  Looks like they're going to stand fairly easily - I see a pocket forming on the right ear but as long as you're sure to stretch the ear up when you retape it shouldn't be a problem at all.


Thank you! It took forever to find a good vet in the area that would even do cropping. 

He goes back in the morning to have them taped again. They have been off for one night and the one still isnt ready by far. But it took almost 2 months for my females to even show signs of standing. So he's not done but I was shocked at how well they did after just one taping so far.

This guy will continue to baffle me. Lily is big but on the small side for a Dobe. And Zeus is 15lbs from weighing what Lily does at 2 1/2. He sint even 4 months yet. I have a feeling he is going to be a monster!

----------


## BigLu

Beautiful crop. The dog is beautiful but i think a crop makes a dog and this is a great example of that. Do you plan on showing him?

----------


## sekaiNdobes

> But it took almost 2 months for my females to even show signs of standing. So he's not done but I was shocked at how well they did after just one taping so far.


See how the base of the ear was cleaned up?  That's a big reason why the ears are probably standing.   :Smile:   I post ears for free if there's someone in my area that needs help - just as long as they buy the supplies.  The puppies without the bases of the ears tightened and stitched are always the ones whose ears take forever to stand.  

They also didn't leave much width to the ear, if that makes sense - this will help them stand too - less weight pulling the ears down.

Very little bell to the ear = the ear usually stands easier, and they look better.

Two puppies I've taped recently... BIG difference!

Wide ears, no base cleanup, these ears were hard to get up (and still aren't up as perfectly as I'd like them, but she's a much loved pet and not a show dog, so the owner decided this was good enough)


And a show puppy, with a fantastic thin/cleaned up base crop.  It's not even a long crop, but it still looks fantastic.

----------


## Herp_Herp_hooray

We Love ears :Confused:

----------


## rebel750

> Beautiful crop. The dog is beautiful but i think a crop makes a dog and this is a great example of that. Do you plan on showing him?


Thanks! I dont have a real interest in showing. Unless he shows me something that would change my mind otherwise.

His is 100% different than my females. His are MUCH taller and narrower. My female has shorter ears than I have seen on most Dobes.

He was all cute when he is taped up (which he is again since 3) but untaped his look alone has made people stop and look twice. He looks at you with an evil empty glare and his nub is shakin like a rattler.

----------


## sekaiNdobes

> We Love ears


?

I love ears too - cropped ears are still ears.   :Smile: 

(IMO if people have a problem with a minor cosmetic procedure performed by a licensed veterinarian, there are many breeds that would suit them.  If you don't like cropped ears, don't get a Doberman... or get a rescue dobe with natural ears.  Sorry to derail the thread, I don't mean to drag this into a cropping debate, I really don't.)

----------


## rebel750

It's all good. But to me cropped ears on a Dobe is what makes them look like a Dobe. There are tons of dogs with natural ears. I love the mean mug shots they give with the ears straight up and moving around like mini radars.

----------


## Calift

What is the minimum time for cropped ears to stand on their own? 

I'm just curious because a local classified is advertising (with pictures) Dobe puppies with cropped ears that will not need taping after 10 weeks. The ears appear to be more of the working crop type....though it still doesn't seem like much time to heal!  :Confused:  :Embarassed: 

**just wanted to add the fact that I would never buy a Doberman (or any breed for that matter) from a BYB.

----------


## JLC

> What is the minimum time for cropped ears to stand on their own? 
> 
> I'm just curious because a local classified is advertising (with pictures) Dobe puppies with cropped ears that will not need taping after 10 weeks. The ears appear to be more of the working crop type....though it still doesn't seem like much time to heal! 
> 
> **just wanted to add the fact that I would never buy a Doberman (or any breed for that matter) from a BYB.


I think it really depends on both the dog and the crop.  Some dogs can take months to get their ears to stand properly.  For a "breeder" to guarantee that the ears will no longer need taping after 10 weeks is ridiculous.  The ears still have a lot of growing to do.  

Also, I've heard of this happening a LOT with dobies...even if the ears seem to stand up fine while still very young, when they hit their teething stage, untaped ears can very likely start to droop and fall.  They often need to stay taped until the dog is completely finished dropping their baby teeth and growing in the new ones. 

To the OP: That's an ADORABLE pup!  Can't wait to see more pictures as he grows!! Good luck with those ears!!

----------

_Calift_ (03-08-2010)

----------


## sekaiNdobes

> What is the minimum time for cropped ears to stand on their own? 
> 
> I'm just curious because a local classified is advertising (with pictures) Dobe puppies with cropped ears that will not need taping after 10 weeks. The ears appear to be more of the working crop type....though it still doesn't seem like much time to heal! 
> 
> **just wanted to add the fact that I would never buy a Doberman (or any breed for that matter) from a BYB.


It really depends on a lot of factors - genetics, type of crop, supplementation, posting method and attentiveness of the owner to ensure the ears aren't tipping in.

Usually a puppy's ears are mostly up by the time they start teething.  The owner should increase the amount of Vitamin C during this time to help the ears... we usually go from 1000mg to 2000mg when posting teething puppies.

Kaylee's ears were up by the time she was 8-9 months, apparently.  And she's got a long, thin, beautiful show crop:


Ronin's were up by the time he was 8-9 months as well... even though his ears are slightly shorter and thicker, he also has very heavy ear leather:


Now Sooner had GOOD ears - his were mostly standing by 5 months, and he was completely done by 6.5 months.  Lucky kiddo!


(incidentally, all three of these dogs were cropped by the same vet - the differences in shape, length and width were all determined based on their head shape and body type - a good cropper can look at a puppy and modify the crop so the dog will look balanced and correct as an adult... so the ears "fit" the head.  This is why many of the best cropping vets only crop 1-2 breeds - they don't crop the breeds they don't know a lot about.)

----------

_Calift_ (03-08-2010)

----------


## Calift

Thanks for the information!! 

All three of those Dobes are nothing short of gorgeous- but Sooner certainly has stunning ears!! Those shoot straight up  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sekaiNdobes

> Thanks for the information!! 
> 
> All three of those Dobes are nothing short of gorgeous- but Sooner certainly has stunning ears!! Those shoot straight up


Thank you!

Another side note - 999 times out of 1000 you will NOT get crops like these from the "local vet that offers cropping" - if you want crops like this, you generally have to do to a responsible show (or occasionally working) breeder, who will sell you a puppy that comes with their ears cropped.  

Sort of like walking into Petco and expecting to find an Axanthic Pied BP (and for $60, even!)... it just doesn't happen.   :Wink:

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

Oh Lord :Surprised: ...well, they are beautiful dogs, with or without ear cropping. I seem a little surprised because I thought this was outlawed in many states...guess not :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Really nice animals. Are they going to be guard dogs or do work where they will be photographed? They look good  :Good Job:

----------


## JLC

> Oh Lord...well, they are beautiful dogs, with or without ear cropping. I seem a little surprised because I thought this was outlawed in many states...guess not.
> 
> Really nice animals. Are they going to be guard dogs or do work where they will be photographed? They look good


It's illegal in some European countries, but I've never heard of it being illegal anywhere in the US.

----------


## Warocker's Wife

cropped ears or not cropped ...all your guys dogs are so beautiful... I just loved looking at them...

the babies first taping made me laugh  :Razz:

----------


## rebel750

The vet that did the new pups was recomended by everyone in the area. Theres hardly anyplace here that will do it but I got to see plenty of this guys handy work before I went through with it.

Lilys ears took a good 4 months and the one never would stay up on it's own. Now when she is fixated on something it is almost there. And her vet said that he did his according to shape of the head and all of that but I think they are a bit too short. But if you look at black and white pics of the original breed, they also have shorter crops.

Zues on the other hand seems to just have it going for him. The vet did an excellent job, and they are more what I am used to seeing. They are also comming along MUCH quicker than expected. And he is loosing his baby teeth at the moment for what it's worth. 

And since his surgery he is gaining about 2-3 lbs a week (weighed on an empty stomache)

----------


## sekaiNdobes

> Oh Lord...well, they are beautiful dogs, with or without ear cropping. I seem a little surprised because I thought this was outlawed in many states...guess not.
> 
> Really nice animals. Are they going to be guard dogs or do work where they will be photographed? They look good


Nope - cropping is still legal in the USA, thank goodness. 

In my photos...
Dog #1 is my current show dog
Dog #2 is my retired veteran show dog
Dog #3 was a show prospect but is now happily living in Missouri as a spoiled pet.

Dog #3 wasn't with me long enough to see what kind of protective instinct he had, but he was a very drivey, intense puppy.

Dogs #1 and #2 are mine, both have very strong protective instincts.  My male has been in situations where he's defended me against an attacker and a would-be attacker, and my female is... well, a monster when it comes to strangers that aren't acting right.  Let's just say it wouldn't be a good idea to cross either one of them.   :Wink:

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (03-10-2010)

----------


## PYMOM

All most clipped my Boxers ears but decided against it...didnt want to shock the kids..lol. I can live with floppy ears....but a Boxer with a tail..not

----------

